# cyclogest



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi ladies.

I am 10dp5dt and have a bfp. My clinic gave me 21st as my OTD so ive been naughty and tested early! Im taking cyclogest pessaries twice a day and ive only enough left to take me to monday. Would you phone the clinic now and tell them? With the 21st being saturday i wouldnt phone until monday but i dont know how long it will take to get more cyclogest. What would you do?

Thanks

Carly x


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Carly I would def ring, with Christmas coming you don't want to run out! 

Congratulations on your bfp!

xx


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you both. I will ring tomorrow and see what they say and will try and get away with telling them ive tested lol x


----------



## Flips (Jul 12, 2012)

My clinic has only given me enough cyclogest to last until the day after OTD - some clinics do this, some provide it for longer.


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Congratulations!!!  We found out that we are pregnant this morning and I've just had to think about exactly the same.  I only had enough until this morning but I called my clinic and they faxed through a prescription to my local chemist.

It means something completely different to be using them now doesn't it!  xx


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Congratulations molly99  

It sure does!! Have you got to stay on them till 12 weeks? I have.

I've got enough until Monday but I'm ringing them tomorrow with my result and I'll pop and get a prescription off them on Monday

X


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Looking forward to another 12 weeks of them too!!

Just realised that my local Boots only gave me 2 pessaries when I picked them up earlier and not two boxes  !

Have you experienced any bleeding with them?  I've been getting just a little and I think that I've read that this can happen with the pessaries, it's really worrying though x


----------



## Bluebell84 (Jun 18, 2013)

Carly - I remember you from the clomid board. I just wanted to say massive congratulations. I'm so pleased for you xx


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Bluebell84

Thank you so much!! I'll pop on and let them all know 

How are things with you hun?x

Molly99. I haven't had any bleeding on them so far but i have read also that they can irritate slightly and cause spotting. Have you tried using the 'other' entrance   x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Tee hee, the things we talk about!!  Yep, trying to alternate now and it seems to be working.

Sorry to hijack your post Carly, but I've just been reading about Cyclogest and insomnia.  I don't think that I've slept more than a few hours a night since our transfer.  Not that it bothers me   but are any of you experiencing this too?  I tend to just get up but I suppose I need to find a way to counter it. x


----------

